# Canon Professional Service - one gripe



## RGF (Jun 8, 2013)

Overall I am very happy with CPS, but I have one gripe about them. Unlike, what I am told is true for NPS, CPS does not give members priority ordering for new equipment. Would be nice to get priority access to the newest equipment .. I would be nice, won't it.


----------



## pwp (Jun 8, 2013)

It depends how big a customer you are. If you are in a position to get 15-20 new 1DX bodies, then you'll be first in line...no question. If you are a smaller operator then friendship and a completely professional, respectful relationship with your CPS may well cut through if that is important to you. 

There is usually a fairly long lead time between new product announcements and actual shipping dates, so if you get your name on a wait list at a big, high volume authorised Canon reseller as soon as the new product is announced, you'll be pretty close to the front of the queue when the 1DX-II (or whatever) eventually ships. 

There is a great deal of truth in the old saying, "_the early bird always catches the worm.._."

FWIW I have had no gripes with CPS in over 15 years. I think they are awesome, and are the prime reason I switched from Nikon 15-16 years ago. Nikon NPS may have lifted their game in the meantime, but CPS won my business as a long-term Canon customer.

-PW


----------



## RGF (Jun 8, 2013)

As soon as the 200-400 was announced I signed up at amazon only to find too late that will receive their 1st shipment June 30 while every one gets theirs early June. Of course I am leaving on a trip I late June so I had to find the lens elsewhere.

All I want is 1 lens


----------

